# The Five Worst Dramas currently on TV



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

So, it's been a blah Saturday, and I'm not ready to start making dinner yet, so I thought I'd list the five TV dramas that I think are a complete waste of time.

For anyone who is offended, I apologize. But I think these five shows are awful. Do you disagree? Post, and say why. And of course, I'd like to know what your five are. Here's my five:

1. Private Practice
2. CSI Miami
3. CSI New York
4. NCIS LA
5. Body of Proof

Private Practice is so bad, so poorly written, it wins my "best of the worst", as in the single most incomprehensible, unwatchable drama despite having a good cast. 

But I had a hard time not designating CSI Miami as my number one. It's so bad, I kind of think it could almost be considered satire. Some times I break out laughing at some of the scenes that I know are supposed to be taken as serious, dramatically impactful scenes. I mean, the sunglasses thing with David Caruso? Can anyone watch that bit over and over again and again and take it seriously? I sure can't.

I also had CSI New York and NCIS LA in a tie. Really, has anyone really been able to follow any of the plots on NCIS LA? It's just a lot of chase scenes thrown together in what looks very sloppily way to me.

I considered Greys Anatomy, which has become a kind of joke with some of the ongoing show themes (Hunt and Yang, for instance - I mean, who cares anymore?). And some others.

So, am I full of it? (Well, I am, but that's another story and thread, I think) But what are yours? What your five worst dramas? And why?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

You might have to change this to 
5 Worst of what I am watching.

I am not saying Private Practice is good 
- but I doubt it's Top 5 worst.

But of course 
- I am not watching the 5 Worst Dramas so I can't say...


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Staying at a friend's house last weekend, I watched NCIS Los Angeles for the very first (and last) time and am thoroughly convinced it's the worst drama on television or perhaps even of all time.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> But of course
> - I am not watching the 5 Worst Dramas so I can't say...


Maybe you are, but you just don't know it.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I don't watch 1 or 2. But I watch the rest. Here's why: 3) Sela Ward 4) Daniela Ruah 5) Dana Delany.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> I don't watch 1 or 2. But I watch the rest. Here's why: 3) Sela Ward 4) Daniela Ruah 5) Dana Delany.


1) stopped watching a few years ago when I lost the oldest eps of a backlog
2) masochism + drinking game
3) Eddie Cahill and Carmine Giovinazzo
4) Chris O'Donnell
5) I actually just kinda like this one, even though some recent episodes have taught me that I have a real future as head of an ME office and/or the CDC


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like Body of Proof OK. I am getting tired of NCIS Los Angeles. The rest I either quit watching years ago or never watched. I watched the crossover episode of Private Practice or maybe the pilot and thought it was pretty bad.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> But of course
> - I am not watching the 5 Worst Dramas so I can't say...


This.

I can't imagine watching enough episodes of something I dislike to be able to definitively declare it the worst.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I watch none of these and my mom watches all 5...what does that say? 

I keep telling her she watches crap but she likes it.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Body of Proof, like Rizzoli and Isles, features a hot, smart woman who walks through fields to get to the bloody body, in super high heels. That's enough for me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

How would I know if they are the worst dramas if they are so bad that I don't watch them?

To me, all on your list are the worst dramas because I have no desire to watch them. I'll add to that list:

CSI
NCIS
Friday Night Lights
Breaking Bad
Walking Dead
Grey's Anatomy

And any other drama that I just don't watch. To me, I don't watch them, because they don't interest me, and that makes them "bad" in my book.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

efilippi said:


> Body of Proof (...) features a hot, smart woman (...)


Are you talking about Jeri Ryan? She's not in enough of the show for me to be willing to put up with Dana Delaney.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Are you talking about Jeri Ryan? She's not in enough of the show for me to be willing to put up with Dana Delaney.


:up:


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

For me, Dana Delaney in a series is enough to make me never watch it. I laugh when I see her presence in a given show promoted so much like it's a positive thing. One day they'll find a proper role for her though. Everyone has one. But so far she's been so miscast every time it's a wonder she has a career. Is she some important persons daughter?

Anyway, I can't really be sure of the 5 worst dramas, because I wouldn't watch them long enough to know for certain. 

I am sure that Private Practice is one of the worst I've ever sat through for 2 seasons expecting something better before realizing that was a stupid waste of time. And I feel pretty comfortable in saying anything that may come out by Shonda Rhimes is likely worthy of that moniker, too. I'm only watching Gray's Anatomy anymore because I want to see it end and am sort of hoping everyone will share George's fate in some manner.

I do disagree about CSI:Miami, CSI: NY and NCIS: Los Angeles. There may be a lot to complain about them, especially if you aren't quite familiar with the backstories, and CSI: Miami is a different beast altogether, with a big part of it being the intentional cheesiness which sits well with international audiences (where its primary audience is). But they're nowhere near boring, hopeless, petty dramas like Private Practice.

Private Practice reminds me a lot of Knots Landing. They took a premise that works great with larger-than-life characters and filled the roles with guy/gal-next-door types. It's a wonder anyone wants to watch those unremarkable, boring, tedious people even twice, let alone weekly. At least Knots Landing was a crappy spinoff from a great series (Dallas). Private Practice is a crappy spinoff from a series that started great and went into the crapper really quickly, long before the spinoff.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Friday Night Lights
> .


holy war in 5...4...3...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Breaking Bad


We may box now.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Walking Dead? I guess this is a thing that some love and some hate.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Breaking Bad? Really? Wow, didn't see that one coming....

So really folks, I started this thread because I have my Tivo filling up with backlogs of some of the shows I listed when I started the thread, and while I like to backlog shows for the summer, I'm thinking that I just should delete them. I have a backlog of about 10 eps of CSI Miami, and it's so bad, I just can't watch a single episode without speed-watching through it.

I just wondered if other folks felt that same way about other shows. But Breaking Bad, that's one I wouldn't see being viewed that way.

But that's what the forum's about, I guess. Different views and different ideas about the TV shows we watch. Interesting....


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Of the 'popular' shows, *Mad Men* is high on my list. I know others love it, but I could never get into it.

Let the flaming begin...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mm2margaret said:


> I have a backlog of about 10 eps of CSI Miami, and it's so bad, I just can't watch a single episode without speed-watching through it.


Then why do you record it? Just delete them---you don't even need to post here to tell us about it.

I've given up on tons of shows. That's just part of the nature of TV. Either your interests change or the show changes or whatever. It's no big deal. Delete the shows you don't like, cancel the season pass and move on.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Then why do you record it? Just delete them---you don't even need to post here to tell us about it.
> 
> I've given up on tons of shows. That's just part of the nature of TV. Either your interests change or the show changes or whatever. It's no big deal. Delete the shows you don't like, cancel the season pass and move on.


I often can't bring myself to do that. I may not like the show anymore, but I find it very hard to just stop watching it after I've invested years into previous seasons, so I end up with backlogs like the OP.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> you don't even need to post here to tell us about it.
> .


You must be new here.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> Breaking Bad? Really? Wow, didn't see that one coming....
> 
> So really folks, I started this thread because I have my Tivo filling up with backlogs of some of the shows I listed when I started the thread, and while I like to backlog shows for the summer, I'm thinking that I just should delete them. I have a backlog of about 10 eps of CSI Miami, and it's so bad, I just can't watch a single episode without speed-watching through it.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh, but you didn't get my point. These are dramas I personally don't watch. I never said why I didn't watch, and in fact, how do I know if they are good or bad? If a drama is, bad, why watch it? Do people actually continue to watch dramas that are bad? I would guess, if a show is successful, that they can't be THAT bad?

Based on what folks seem to like here, shows like FNL and Breaking Bad are probably well written shows? But they don't interest me, so to me, they are bad.

Why bother recording something that is bad and then question why to watch it? If it's bad, delete them right?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

IMO there's a difference between "bad" and "not interesting to me". Stargate & the like don't interest me, but I believe them to be good shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Robin said:


> IMO there's a difference between "bad" and "not interesting to me". Stargate & the like don't interest me, but I believe them to be good shows.


Depends what what your definition of BAD is. Lets take Mad Men for instance. Everyone says it's a great show, but when I watched it, it bored me to tears. Why? probably because it didn't interest me. Boring = bad to me. But if that's your interest, you'd find the show good.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I've tried several shows that I didn't think were "bad", but didn't quite get into them. I've also tried shows that WERE bad, and never tried them again. And I can think of a few shows that were truly bad, but for some reason that I can't explain, I watched at least some eps of them.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Of the 5, I've only watched CSI Miami and even then it was probably only 2 episodes. I guess I know how to avoid bad television.  In all honesty, I don't watch many dramas.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't watch TV shows I don't like, so I couldn't list a worst dramas on TV list, unless I just put out a bunch of shows I think are bad but have never actually watched.

I would say the worst show of the dramas I watch is _Once Upon a Time_. It has some really good moments, but it also has a lot of really bad moments. The terrible green screen CGI fantasy scenes drive me batty. With how things have been progressing I don't think I'll like where the show ends up going. I'll be surprised if I'm still watching by the end of season 2.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

My wife likes Private Practice, which is the low rent version of Greys Anatomy. The only PP I have watched were cross over episodes of Greys where they made me watch to get resolution of a storyline. 

I live in Miami and I watch CSI:Miami because it looks pretty on the HD. What upsets me most about CSI:Miami is they don't shoot in Miami. They come in and shoot 2 weeks or so of locations stuff with the cast for the whole season. They do the flyovers with the copter and a lot of the "Hummer driving on the highway" shots at other times. The frustrating part is seeing mountains in the background of a shot because they shoot in LA. 

CSI:NY I gave up on awhile ago because NY is overused for cop shows. 

The others I don't watch. 

Worst show I watch on purpose and know that they are iffy on quality but I watch anyway?

The Glades...because it is shot in and around Miami and I want to show them some ratings love. I also watch Burn Notice, but thatshow's quality is better. 

House. I used to love House and look forward to it. I came to it late and TiVo'd episodes on USA and watched them in order to catch up. But once House and Cuddy got together it sucked. I would have given up and stopped watching, but they promised this was the last season so I stuck with it. Is it over yet?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

mm2margaret said:


> I considered Greys Anatomy, which has become a kind of joke with some of the ongoing show themes (Hunt and Yang, for instance - I mean, who cares anymore?)


Me.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, okay, one vote for Hunt and Yang. I used to love Greys, but of late, it just doesn't work for me.

I should note that four of the five shows I listed are on the bubble. Only NCIS LA is a lock for renewal next year. They might renew CSI NY, but the others look like goners. I love the eye candy in NCIS LA, but the plots are mostly chase scenes poorly knitted together with some kind of story that appears really weak. Hmm.....that sounds Hawaii 5.0.....(and yes, for all you Scott Caan fans, this one is coming back!).

Based on the responses so far, Private Practice is the one that not too many care that much about.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

mm2margaret said:


> Well, okay, one vote for Hunt and Yang. I used to love Greys, but of late, it just doesn't work for me.
> 
> I should note that four of the five shows I listed are on the bubble. Only NCIS LA is a lock for renewal next year. They might renew CSI NY, but the others look like goners. I love the eye candy in NCIS LA, but the plots are mostly chase scenes poorly knitted together with some kind of story that appears really weak. Hmm.....that sounds Hawaii 5.0.....(and yes, for all you Scott Caan fans, this one is coming back!).
> 
> Based on the responses so far, Private Practice is the one that not too many care that much about.


I also still care about Private Practice.

I don't care about The Good Wife any longer. I know it's a good show and all, but I just don't care.

But Addison Forbes Montgomery I think I'll always care about.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I used to like PP, but not enough to watch the episodes right away, and then I lost a bunch when one of the TiVos filled up. I deleted the remaining ones and intended to catch up on them at some point on Netflix, but I never did, and I think that was at least a couple years ago. It was during the season when the other practice moved into the 4th floor.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

If you're talking about worst shows I actually WATCH, then I have to say Hawaii-5-0!

Every week, we figure out what's going on within the first 10 minutes and wait until they catch up, but the show is amusing enough to keep watching!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> How would I know if they are the worst dramas if they are so bad that I don't watch them?
> 
> To me, all on your list are the worst dramas because I have no desire to watch them. I'll add to that list:
> 
> ...


You can't even mention FNL and Breaking Bad in a thread about "Worst Dramas." That is blasphemy.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I cheered during the season finale of Private Practice last year, because it seemed to be a tidy wrap up and final episode. But the bastages brought it back from the dead. 

I still like the Good Wife but CBS's screwing around with the timing has put me way off. I get tired of seeing only half the show. I get the padding right once in a while but then screw it up when I'm led to believe that the some sport season is over. My own fault, but...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

efilippi said:


> I cheered during the season finale of Private Practice last year, because it seemed to be a tidy wrap up and final episode. But the bastages brought it back from the dead.
> 
> I still like the Good Wife but CBS's screwing around with the timing has put me way off. I get tired of seeing only half the show. I get the padding right once in a while but then screw it up when I'm led to believe that the some sport season is over. My own fault, but...


Do you record something in the hour after Good Wife? If not, why not just automatically add an hour of padding to your GW season pass so it always catches the overrun.

Either that, or move out west, where we never have to deal with that problem. 

Just as an aside, on Twitter last night on of the scheduling execs for FOX was congratulating one of the scheduling execs for CBS on the fact that last night was one of the first Sunday nights in many months where CBS's prime time schedule did not get screwed up by sports overruns.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> If you're talking about worst shows I actually WATCH, then I have to say Hawaii-5-0!
> 
> Every week, we figure out what's going on within the first 10 minutes and wait until they catch up, but the show is amusing enough to keep watching!


Unfortunately, that might also describe Criminal Minds.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Robin said:


> This.
> 
> I can't imagine watching enough episodes of something I dislike to be able to definitively declare it the worst.


It doesn't have to be that serious, lol... It's just an opinion of shows you think suck, doesn't mean you watch them every week or that the list is a measured, quantified rating.

**CSI Miami* - by far one of the worst shows on TV... I don't think anything else has ever baffled me as much as the idea that not only has this show has been on for TEN years, but David Caruso--easily one of the worst actors on TV--gets paid 375,000/per episode making him the third highest paid actor in all of TV. Add to that the fact that the show is in syndication on at least two networks and it makes it even more frustrating. I think of all the great and potentially great shows that have come and gone in the last ten years, and the idea that this one is still on blows my mind.

**NCIS *- I will never understand the popularity of this show. It's on everytime I'm in the laundromat and my uncle used to watch it so I've seen an episode or so there... I find it unbearable... the dialogue, the characters... The way everyone on the show says everyone's name 50 times in each scene...

Gibbs: McGee, what do you see
McGee: Gee boss, I don't know Boss... Dinozzo?
Tony: I see brown hair, Boss. 
Gibbs: Good work, Dinozzo. Abs, look for women with brown hair, Abs. 
Abby: Ok Boss.

HAHAHAH

**Bones *- I can't even sit through the commercials for this show, and barely made it through an episode. David Boreanaz has to be one of the most annoying characters and I feel that way without watching the show regularly. Again, it just strikes me as very corny and I don't get it.

**House *- Another one I could barely get through... I'm not sure what the "angle" of the show is supposed to be but the way House is portrayed he's just way too annoying to listen to for multiple seasons... it doesn't make any sense that he would be allowed to exists in society, let alone work as a doctor. I never really watched it so I don't know if there's something I'm missing about it, just my opinion.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

efilippi said:


> I still like the Good Wife but CBS's screwing around with the timing has put me way off. I get tired of seeing only half the show. I get the padding right once in a while but then screw it up when I'm led to believe that the some sport season is over. My own fault, but...


I have to agree with you. Just last night I deleted all of my _The Good Wife _recordings because there were now too many that were only partially _The Good Wife_. I had weeks ago deleted all the _CSI:Miami's _I had recorded because I just didn't care enough about it to keep them (plus, most of them were 1 1/2 to 2 hours for CBS padding and were taking up too much space), forgetting that probably half or more of them had the tail end of _TGW_ in them.

Unfortunately _Cold Case _and _Without a Trace _and several other Sunday night CBS programs that I liked a lot suffered the same fate with me - I stuck with them so long that eventually the effort it took to record them for watching outlived the enjoyment I was getting from watching them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> **CSI Miami* - by far one of the worst shows on TV... I don't think anything else has ever baffled me as much as the idea that not only has this show has been on for TEN years, but David Caruso--easily one of the worst actors on TV--gets paid 375,000/per episode making him the third highest paid actor in all of TV. Add to that the fact that the show is in syndication on at least two networks and it makes it even more frustrating. I think of all the great and potentially great shows that have come and gone in the last ten years, and the idea that this one is still on blows my mind.


Not to mention the fact that for a few years there, it was considered the most popular TV show IN THE WORLD.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

To the OP, if they're so bad why are you watching. I don't get it. 

I love Kathy Bates and started to watch Harry's Law. I gave up midway through the first season. Not because it was awful, it just turned into another typical David E. Kelly courtroom drama.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mm2margaret said:


> 2. CSI Miami
> 3. CSI New York
> ...
> 5. Body of Proof


I admit I don't watch any of the CSIs anymore, but mostly due to hard drive space and previously, number of tuners. They're one of the shows I intend on eventually catching up on. (I sure hope the DVD releases don't have music changes.) I _have_ actually gone back and caught up on other shows in the past, so it's not an impossibility.

I like Body of Proof. Admittedly, it was mostly for Dana Delaney, who I've liked since "China Beach". Some of the other characters are entertaining too, like some of the interactions between two of the other workers (the one really low level guy and the other guy who was temporarily boss).

What was really stupid though, was:


Spoiler



They killed off the hottest chick on the show.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not to mention the fact that for a few years there, it was considered the most popular TV show IN THE WORLD.


i can ALMOST understand that if people were initially watching it ironically, like because it was so bad, that's what made it entertaining. But I don't think "so bad it's good" can carry a show for ten years, which is what makes me question the sanity of the viewing public. I have to assume that the people who make the show are absolutely making it bad on purpose, because if they're not then they all need to be banned from show business forever.

It has entertainment value as a comedy/satire of the genre, but I'm not sure if that's what it's supposed to be or of if that's just how it comes across--there's a big difference. But like I said, the novelty should have worn off by season two, maybe three...nothing explains this shows duration.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

For me, CSI:M and NCIS/NCIS:LA are brain candy shows that I watch while I'm eating breakfast in the mornings. David Caruso is so creepy weird, but he hasn't been on as much recently. Like, I mean, he's in every episode but he doesn't have as much screen time as he used to. I've been wondering if they are phasing him out.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone who things Breaking Bad is a bad show just hasn't watched it. It's BY FAR THE BEST show currently on TV.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Killing. I finally pulled the plug on that miserable show and I never stop watching a show midseason.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The Big Bang Theory, because despite being categorized as a comedy, it is devoid of humor and certainly significantly less funny than many dramas (e.g. House, Mad Men, Fringe, Grimm, etc.)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> The Big Bang Theory, because despite being categorized as a comedy, it is devoid of humor and certainly significantly less funny than many dramas (e.g. House, Mad Men, Fringe, Grimm, etc.)


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

CSI:Miami is literally a joke these days. There are tons of sunglasses+"Yeah!!!" meme pics floating around, and I think that even the show's producers have embraced it somewhat. 

Generally I think it goes without saying that these spinoff shows are going to suck. The best writers/stories stay with the main show, and the other ones are filled with rejects and leftovers. In a way :Miami did the right thing in trying to develop its own style, it's just that what they came up with was so formulaic and unrealistic that it's hard to take seriously. 

ETA: ...BUT, as others have noted, that kind of show seems to reliably attract certain (mostly older) viewers. I guess some folks want simple stories where the roles are clear-cut and the audience doesn't have to think too much. It also harkens back to the early days of TV.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dcheesi said:


> CSI:Miami is literally a joke these days. There are tons of sunglasses+"Yeah!!!" meme pics floating around, and I think that even the show's producers have embraced it somewhat.
> 
> Generally I think it goes without saying that these spinoff shows are going to suck. The best writers/stories stay with the main show, and the other ones are filled with rejects and leftovers. In a way :Miami did the right thing in trying to develop its own style, it's just that what they came up with was so formulaic and unrealistic that it's hard to take seriously.


Wait. You mean CSI:Miami hasn't always been a joke? I thought that was the point, it was a light parody of the rest of the CSI shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> CSI:Miami is literally a joke these days. There are tons of sunglasses+"Yeah!!!" meme pics floating around, and I think that even the show's producers have embraced it somewhat.
> 
> *Generally I think it goes without saying that these spinoff shows are going to suck. The best writers/stories stay with the main show, and the other ones are filled with rejects and leftovers.* In a way :Miami did the right thing in trying to develop its own style, it's just that what they came up with was so formulaic and unrealistic that it's hard to take seriously.
> 
> ETA: ...BUT, as others have noted, that kind of show seems to reliably attract certain (mostly older) viewers. I guess some folks want simple stories where the roles are clear-cut and the audience doesn't have to think too much. It also harkens back to the early days of TV.


I disagree with that statement. I think that if a show has a chance to have a spinoff, the spinoff is going to attract a few senior writers that are maybe just below the level of the current showrunner. They will view the spinoff as their chance to advance into showrunner/executive producer status without having to wait their turn on the current show. Thus, when a spinoff is created, it dilutes the talent on both shows.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> I disagree with that statement. I think that if a show has a chance to have a spinoff, the spinoff is going to attract a few senior writers that are maybe just below the level of the current showrunner. They will view the spinoff as their chance to advance into showrunner/executive producer status without having to wait their turn on the current show. Thus, when a spinoff is created, it dilutes the talent on both shows.


The best example of this was that train wreck Criminal Minds spin-off that thankfully went away fairly quickly. I watched the episode of CM that introduced the characters and found everything about it to be forced and ill-advised (granted I can't stand Forrest Whitaker so that was a big part of it). There was a very clear drop in quality of the original CM episodes that were airing during the time the spin-off was on, and it got better again once the spin off was over.

New one I forgot before: GLEE... my god, everything I see related to this show makes me want to throw my TV/computer out the window. I'll never get how it got popular or how anyone can watch full episodes of it week in and week out.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> The Big Bang Theory, because despite being categorized as a comedy, it is devoid of humor and certainly significantly less funny than many dramas (e.g. House, Mad Men, Fringe, Grimm, etc.)


Bizarre. I think Big Bang Theory is one of the funniest shows on TV right now.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Before I even clicked on this thread my first thoughts were CSI:MIAMI and NCIS:LA.

Alot of the shows mentioned I don't watch. (private practice, body of proof)

But out of the shows I do watch here is my list of the ones that I know are awful.

Covert Affairs (my girls love it... I HATE IT. Makes the final seasons of Alias look like award winning television.)

Fairly Legal (The lead character is so unlikeable)

Royal Pains (Have 5 unwatched episodes... nuff said.)

Burn Notice (i know it is bad but I still watch it)
(wow just realized all those are USA shows.... ouch)

HOUSE (are they really smart doctors if EVERY idea they have is proven wrong? AND most of their ideas usually make the patient worse. AND... nevermind. The show is so fill in the numbers now. sigh.)

Leverage (this show is so unbearable now)

The Firm (I know, I know... I am so ashamed.)

Harrys Law (D.E.K. had a very bad habit of ruining his shows .... he still does.)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

mattack said:


> Bizarre. I think Big Bang Theory is one of the funniest shows on TV right now.


Yeah, I know I am in the minority here. One of life's great mysteries... I can't stand the show and find nothing funny about it. I don't get why so many people with similar taste to mine even can tolerate it, much less like it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Snappa77 said:


> Covert Affairs (my girls love it... I HATE IT. Makes the final seasons of Alias look like award winning television.)


I would say that it is miles better than the later seasons of Alias, but nowhere near as good as the first seasons.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Robin said:


> IMO there's a difference between "bad" and "not interesting to me". Stargate & the like don't interest me, but I believe them to be good shows.


I totally agree. "Bad" is not the same thing at "not interesting to me".

I didn't find Breaking Bad interesting and/or it didn't grab me when I first watched it. I don't know that I would have rated it one of the worst dramas, though. And, then, based on critical acclaim and popular feedback, I started watching it again, and well, now I think it's one of the best series I've ever watched.

If they're not interesting to you, it doesn't make them bad, unless you've watched them and you dislike them, think the writing sucks, hate the acting, etc. Then, in your opinion, they are bad.

I realize that this is all subjective, but even though I, personally, might not like a show, it doesn't mean it's 'bad' tv, especially if it's received critical acclaim and it is also popular. Both of those, together, are frequently rare and, therefore, if a show has both....to me, it's likely a good show, regardless of whether or not I'm interested in it or like it.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Fairly Legal (The lead character is so unlikeable)
> 
> Royal Pains (Have 5 unwatched episodes... nuff said.)
> 
> ...


I agree with you on Fairly Legal. Royal Pains I find to be harmless fluff and I like watching it - wouldn't consider it a best or worst.

Burn Notice is not as good now as it was the first few seasons, but I still think it is a great show. I'm surprised anyone would consider it a "bad" show.


----------



## Floridaman (Oct 30, 2005)

mm2margaret said:


> So, it's been a blah Saturday, and I'm not ready to start making dinner yet, so I thought I'd list the five TV dramas that I think are a complete waste of time.
> 
> For anyone who is offended, I apologize. But I think these five shows are awful. Do you disagree? Post, and say why. And of course, I'd like to know what your five are. Here's my five:
> 
> ...


Why are you posting which tv series you don't like on the Tivo forum? I don't come to this forum to find out what shows people don't like. I am sure there is another forum that is more appropriate for your post.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Floridaman said:


> Why are you posting which tv series you don't like on the Tivo forum? I don't come to this forum to find out what shows people don't like. I am sure there is another forum that is more appropriate for your post.


Seriously, who cares? It's a TV *discussion* forum. If you don't like a topic, don't click it. Two pages of comments = successful discussion topic.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I would guess, if a show is successful, that they can't be THAT bad?


Sorry, but "2 & 1/2 Men" disproves this theory.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hcour said:


> Sorry, but "2 & 1/2 Men" disproves this theory.


No, it doesn't.

2.5 Men is VERY funny. Yes, it's predictable, yes, it's not thought provoking. BUT IT IS FUNNY.

Isaac Asimov liked "Three's Company". Do you think less of him?


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

mattack said:


> No, it doesn't.


Does too!

Your turn.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

mattack said:


> Isaac Asimov liked "Three's Company". Do you think less of him?


Yes. Now that I know this, I've relegated him to #5 on my list of favorite sci-fi authors, after Bradbury, Clarke, Bester, and Heinlein.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!!! Even really smart people enjoy entertainment that does not engage the brain.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

_2 1/2 Men_ may or may not disprove the theory, but _Everybody Loves Raymond_ *surely* does.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I liked ELR.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

ELR had a very strong cast, none better comes quickly to mind. They took rather normal situations and made them highly entertaining. Mr. Asimov would have liked ELR a bit less than 3's Company only because the eye candy wasn't as good. He was a self proclaimed admirer of women. I think Patricia Heaton is a comic gem, and attractive, but she is no Suzanne Somers.


----------

